# Any fish hobbyists on here?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Curious if anyone else has an interest in fish. Heres what I got

45 gallon tank. I have 7 Yellow lab cichlid babies in there and a pleco. 









38 gallon tank. I have some platys, tetras, mollies, pleco, two ghost shrimp and 2 african dwarf frogs and a male Betta









5.5 gallon which is home to a male Betta and a Chinese algae eater. Had two ghost shrimp and a rock shrimp. No idea where they have vanished to....









3 gallon LED tank. Houses a single female Betta. Will be adding plants to this tank since my lighting is sufficient. Will also add a clean up crew of 2 shrimp and *maybe* a dwarf frog. 









All my tanks have filters meant for tanks larger then their size, heaters since all mine including the Bettas are tropical fish (Its a myth Bettas do not need heaters), sand as a substrate and lots of caves and plants as well as an airline to deliver oxygen

I have a 1 gallon, 2.5 gallon, 5.5 gallon upstairs as well that I do not have pics of that house Bettas and two have a couple Danios in there as well as a couple shrimp


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Heres some pics

Joe the Betta in the 38 gallon









Ghost shrimp stuffing its face with food (in the red circle the food is orange the shrimp is above it)









Dwarf frog









Baby yellow lab cichlid


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We have fish also. My DD asked for a tank a few years back. I was dubious since our earlier foray into goldfish had ended badly. But she wanted something relaxing in her bedroom so I got her a 20 gallon tank and let her pick out the fish. It's been great and she's done a good job caring for it. Right now she has one female betta, a whole bunch of gorgeous colorful guppies, two kind of tetras (neon and one other), some snails, a frog, a couple crabs, and some catfish. 

On her bedside table is a lovely blue male half moon betta. I had a beautiful purple male betta on my bedside until recently. He just died, of old age I think. I'm going to set the tank up soon and get another betta. I know where they sell some beauties, and I'm really looking forward to it. I don't have pictures handy but will try to post some tomorrow.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I also have Cichlids! Africans mostly but I threw a South American in there too contrary to that being discouraged. I currently have a 28 gallon tank. They are so fun and the dogs like them too. I was nervous about the dogs jumping on the tank at first but Yukon, my Golden, especially loves to sit in front of the tank at fish feeding time and watch them swim  I have a Yellow lab, a yellow Bumblebee, a blue Dogtooth, a Convict and a Pleco, of course


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

OutWest said:


> We have fish also. My DD asked for a tank a few years back. I was dubious since our earlier foray into goldfish had ended badly. But she wanted something relaxing in her bedroom so I got her a 20 gallon tank and let her pick out the fish. It's been great and she's done a good job caring for it. Right now she has one female betta, a whole bunch of gorgeous colorful guppies, two kind of tetras (neon and one other), some snails, a frog, a couple crabs, and some catfish.
> 
> On her bedside table is a lovely blue male half moon betta. I had a beautiful purple male betta on my bedside until recently. He just died, of old age I think. I'm going to set the tank up soon and get another betta. I know where they sell some beauties, and I'm really looking forward to it. I don't have pictures handy but will try to post some tomorrow.


Goldfish are hard to keep. They need minimum 10 Gallons her fish as they get huge. Bettas live up to 6 years. They are usually about 2-3 years when you buy them from the store (unless they are babies which you sometimes find). I have had a couple issues with Ich and fin rot but Ich is treated with raising the tank temp to 89 degrees and fin rot is usually due to poor living conditions. I do a 25% water change twice a week on the two biggers ones and a 75% twice a week on the smaller ones as they have ammonia build up faster. I find my Bettas do best at a temp of 74-76 degrees. Other guys I keep at 78 degrees. Once I get live plants in the 3 gallon I will only need a 25% change once a week since the plants will suck up most of the ammonia


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Cari said:


> I also have Cichlids! Africans mostly but I threw a South American in there too contrary to that being discouraged. I currently have a 28 gallon tank. They are so fun and the dogs like them too. I was nervous about the dogs jumping on the tank at first but Yukon, my Golden, especially loves to sit in front of the tank at fish feeding time and watch them swim  I have a Yellow lab, a yellow Bumblebee, a blue Dogtooth, a Convict and a Pleco, of course


Yeah its usually not recommended to mix them but if done right they all can get along. According to many a 55 gallon tank is needed minimun for cichlids. Mines a 45 and I have 7 which is WAY over stocking but its better to over crowd them then not as it minimizes aggression. I also have a good filtration system to so I do not worry about excessive waiste


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Never liked fish very much, my current main source of income is I breed and sell exotic reptiles and am a consultant on chameleon purchases. And no I'm not even kidding lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Particularly crested geckos


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Love fish...managed a store with over 400 tanks. The fish room was the most relaxing section of my store. Lights were always down low and it was so peaceful.  I don't have my tank set up now, (it's in storage), and I really miss having it. Maybe I'll set it up again...

I'm surprised your Betta still has his tail intact being with the other fish. He must be quick...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Love fish...managed a store with over 400 tanks. The fish room was the most relaxing section of my store. Lights were always down low and it was so peaceful.  I don't have my tank set up now, (it's in storage), and I really miss having it. Maybe I'll set it up again...
> 
> I'm surprised your Betta still has his tail intact being with the other fish. He must be quick...


Hes fine in that tank. Hes been in there for a while now I occasionally see him flare at the flame gourami but I havent seen anyone pick on the Betta yet


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes a 65 gallon cichlid tank and a breeding tank with about 50 baby convicts.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

We have 2- 90 gallon tanks, and a 20 gallon tank - all with live plants. One 90 gallon has platties,rasboras, cardinals, frogs, gold mystery snails and one (rescued from getting eaten by aggressive fish at the store) keyhole cichlid, panda cories. The other 90 gallon, has Australian Rainbows, and big catfish, peppered cories, and gold mystery snails. The 20 gallon - has neon tetras, rummy nose tetras, one keyhold cichlid, and a few cories. We used to have discus fish (gorgeous fish!) in one 90 gallon, but they are tough, tough to keep and we ended up losing them. one by one,to disease.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Came back to add a picture...*

This is my Magentor (named by DD--combination of majestic and magenta). He started out as DD's practice fish. When she got the large tank for Christmas several years ago, we moved him into my room. I enjoyed having him on my bedside table for several years. He died just a week or two ago. He was a very peaceful guy to watch float around, blowing bubbles.

Should add--this is his old tank. WE moved him into a larger one not long after this picture was taken.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have fish but they are all outside. lol I have a 5000 gal Koi pond raised and with a safety net to keep the goldens out and a 300 gal goldfish pond. My smallest koi is now about 12 inches long lol


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon tank. It has 5 turquoise rainbowfish & 2 marble angels in it. It also has a lemon tailed plecko (?). (algae eater)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Charliethree said:


> We used to have discus fish (gorgeous fish!) in one 90 gallon, but they are tough, tough to keep and we ended up losing them. one by one,to disease.


If you ever want Discus again, put some Angels in the tank with them. For some reason they help keep Discus healthier. But you're right, they're extremely difficult to keep. 



OutWest said:


> He was a very peaceful guy to watch float around, *blowing bubbles*.


He was making a nest. He was ready for a lady betta... :smooch:


----------

